# Is acrylic yarn safe?



## dearirma (Jul 21, 2012)

Since acrylic yarn (or any synthetic yarn) is flammable, would anyone use it to make baby clothes?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-118978-1.html

Here is your post from yesterday. You have many responses.
Yes, I use acrylic for baby clothes.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, acrylic _is_ flammable. It melts to the skin, is difficult to extinguish, exudes toxic fumes when aflame.

However, millions of babies are kept warm with it yearly. I wouldn't place it near an open flame, but not everyone has fireplaces these days. Since there are fewer and fewer smokers, there are also fewer chances of exposure to either open flame or smoldering cigarettes. No one should ever be using candles around babies, but if they must, they must also be vigilant that the flame and the acrylic stay far apart.

I remember too well being a young mother and being given non-acrylic, hand-wash or dry-clean items for my newborns. If I ever used them, it was only until soiled; then they went into a pile of things to be done when I had the time/energy. That day never came. They were eventually given away (thrown away? Who remembers when the babies are now closer to 40 than 4?!) Things that went into the washer and dryer were used repeatedly and blessings upon their donors' heads!

So, if you're loath to use acrylics for tots, why not cottons? Superwash?

If synthetic yarns are popular, there's a reason besides ease of care. $$$ Wool is more costly*PERIOD* Then there are children who're allergic to wool. I don't care what the wool-lovers say. A wool allergy is not life-threatening the way a peanut allergy is, but the itching can make a child's life miserably memorable. This I say from personal experience! Warm _and_ itchy is NOT an option!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Nothing is flameproof (except maybe asbestos). I prefer acrylics for baby items, as it will stand up to all the wettings and washings.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I can remember when asbestos was used in the kitchen - oven mitts. It has a whole lot worse track record than any of the petroleum sourced fibres!

Actually, wool is as close to flameproof as it comes. Exposed to open flame, it turns to ash and smells exactly like burning hair - which it is. Removed from the flame, it self-extinguishes immediately. Wool is a wonderful fibre, whose properties I can now enjoy. _My_ wool allergy vanished with the onset of menopause! Go figure!


----------



## dearirma (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you for your extensive reply.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Knitting for the military - they do not accept acrylics.

But soldiers are more in line for major problems and under circumstances we hope our young children never have to experience.

Washable wool is what the military wants.

Of course, a soldier might be allergic to wool.

My husband's allergies and car sickness went away after his cancerous esophagus was removed. Jessica-Jean, way to go!

I use acrylics - also for charity items for babies - the hospitals prefer not worrying about allergies on new babes.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I LOVE natural fibers... That said, I use acrylics or washable blends almost exclusively for anything for babies. VERY few people nowadays are going to thank you for a hard to care for item.... I think that fire risk in this country is extremely rare. Many charity sites insist that donated items be acrylic......


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean says it all, nothing to add.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Most parents don't put babies near open fireplaces if they have them. We have been asked by hospitals to use acrylic yarn when making things for babies and small children, as they don't have the time to spend washing items by hand.


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

Both of my grandbabies were preemies and the hospital only allowed acrylic if knitted for them or if items were donated. They were concerned that the infants may be allergic to wool and they told me that they were also concerned that acrylic might create sparks around the oxygen that the babies all need. This was a university teaching hospital. However I have seen other posters say the opposite - that their donations to a local hospital had to be wool. 

I am merely mentioning this to point out that acrylic is fine for infants and children. I use both acrylic and natural fibers. I am presently attempting a christening gown in a yarn that is a merino, silk, cashmere blend. I would never use it for everyday. The mom would kill me since it needs to be hand washed. I will offer to wash it myself after it is worn.


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

dearirma said:


> Since acrylic yarn (or any synthetic yarn) is flammable, would anyone use it to make baby clothes?


Yes you can make baby clothes with acrylic yarn. Just wash the finished garment in soap and water. You should block before the wash. After the wash, it's too late to block. But acrylic will not shrink. Usually will not pill and the colors don't "run". Depending on the yarn thickness you could also run a strand of cotton with it for warmth in winter.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

A wool allergy by itself is unlikely to be life-threatening. However, if a child has both allergies and asthma, the immune system response to the wool allergen can also trigger an asthma attack. That can be fatal. A child will scratch an itchy rash causing lesions; in other words, ruptures in the skin barrier which can be pathways for bacterial or fungal (yeast) invasion of underlying tissue.

The acrylics are better unless you need the wool for warmth and are absolutely certain there is no allergy. With the predicted price increases of fuel oil for heating, it makes sense that some people are seriously considering wool for baby garments.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

Patty Sutter said:


> Nothing is flameproof (except maybe asbestos). I prefer acrylics for baby items, as it will stand up to all the wettings and washings.


Actually wool is comparatively flame retardant. If ignited, it usually has a low burn rate and typically will extinguish on its own. While acrylic will melt into the skin and make what would've been a survivable burn into severe, potentially deadly burns.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

I understand though that there is concern about allergies to wool.

In that case, I knit superwash cotton.

The cotton has a fast burn rate like the acrylic, but at least it won't melt into the skin and turn a 1st and 2nd degree burn into a life threatening burn.


----------

